# smoking or chew



## 33mongo (Aug 2, 2006)

I have either been dipping or smoking for about 5 years. I stopped for a few weeks here and there but I can't go with out one of them. And it seems everytime I stop, just the moment I walk into the FD I need some kind of tabacco. Just want some thoughts on which one is trully worse.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 2, 2006)

Nobody's died from second-hand spit that I'm aware of, so that eliminates one of the biggest reasons people use to control smoking.

Obviously, they're both bad for you but I believe that chew is considered "more dangerous" to the user because it's in contact with the body longer and is concentrated in a more localized spot.

However, there is no public outcry of lynch 'em if you're chewing as there is for smoking.

Personally, I used to be a three pack a day smoker but gave it up and switched to chew when I started working around pure hydrogen in the military.  Something about hydrogen and flames that makes things go BOOM!


----------



## 33mongo (Aug 2, 2006)

*true that*

I never in my short life have smoked more that 10 a day. But dipping just some times doesn't work. You know those bad days. But the thing about dip is I CAN breath better of course. Being a firefighter I need the lung space.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't believe you can really quantify which is worse.  Both are horrible for your body, but you really don't need any of us to tell you that.  This site is really elementary, but I think it makes some good points.

I know people who now chew instead of smoke.  It seems to work for them.  Besides the obvious I know many people smoke because of habit.  I'm guessing you used to smoke a lot in the FD?

Why not just try to quit both?  Yeah yeah I know it's almost impossible, but you might as well aim high.

Take care,


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 2, 2006)

I started smoking while at Toyota because of all the downtime.  Sometimes the days got boring, the smokers were all out shooting the poo, I would be out talking with them and I just picked it up.  How did I quit?  I just did.  Gave it up cold turkey.  If you smoke less than a pack a day you can quit too.


----------

